# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Tifozat  e  Brazilit - Pentacampeòn  !

## inter_forever

Teme  per  brazilianet  dhe  ata  qe  duan  futboll  spektakel....

Tek  kanali  gjerman  ZDF  po  jepet  miqesorja  Gjermani - Brazil...

Ne  sulm  eshte  treshja  e  mrekullive  ....RONALDO -RONALDIHNO - ADRIANO ..

----------


## inter_forever

RONALDINHOOOOOOO....GOL....
Spektakel...Minuta  e  8...goditje  e  lire  ne  hyrje  te  zones...Merr  vrull  R.CARLOS ,  por  gjuan  mbi  mur  Ronaldinho..KAHN   shoqeron  me  sy  topin  ne  rrjete...

----------


## inter_forever

1-1...Barazon  Gjermania  ne  min  15...Kuranyi  barazon...
Ndeshje  jo  shume  e  shpejte ,  si  duket  Brazili  ndjen  lodhjen  e  ndeshjes  para  2  ditesh  dhe  udhetimin  e  gjate...

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Po Ronaldo loz??

----------


## inter_forever

Loz  kotele  loz...
Po  sot  nuk  paska  spektakel  ...Si  duket   brazilianet  jane  lodh  ne  ndeshjen  me  Bolivine , qe  kishin  te  dielen. ..Atje  kishe  qef  te  shihje  Ronaldon  ...
Pjesa  e  pare  shume  e  merzitshme...Megjithese  asnje  nga  ekipet  nuk  ka  qef  te  humbi...Shpresoj  ne  nje  pjese  te  dyte  me  gola  dhe  spektakel...

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Mire fare se pa Ronaldon ska lezet ndeshja  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Davius

Gjermani-Brazil

----------


## inter_forever

*Gjermani - Brazil   1-1
Goli  i  Ronaldinho...*

----------


## inter_forever

*Kahn  pershendetet  me  Ronaldon  ne  fund  te  ndeshjes....*

----------


## Vjosa

ca bene ndeshje miqesore miqte e ngushte e BLATERIT????Keshtu ka lezet ben miqesore te provoj finalen e 2006 shtes si do vete ai bravoo keshti i mirrni botroret

----------


## inter_forever

I  paske  kthyer  2-3  gota   eeeee...Te  kam  thene  mos  shkruaj  pa  te  dale  pija......Leqe  e  ke  mire  me  moderatoret  ti  ,  te  lejohet.....hahahaha

----------


## StormAngel

Do ziheni edhe per ndeshjet miqesore tashi? :buzeqeshje: 
Hajde nam hajde.
Po rrini mer urte edhe beni qejf.

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

uuu flm per ato fotot e Ronaldos se me kishte marre malli per ta pare njecik  :perqeshje:

----------


## inter_forever

*BRAZILI  DO  TE  LUAJE  NDESHJEN  E  HAPJES  SE  BOTERORIT 2006. GJERMANIA ,VENDI  ORGANIZATOR  ,  I  LE  VENDIN  BRAZILIT.*

Sipas  drejtorit  teknik  te  nacionales  gjermane O.Bierhof :
''Kampionet  e  Botes  ne  fuqi  mund  te  hapin  Kupen  e  Botes . Ne  jua  leme  kete  vend ne  ndeshjen  e  hapjes..
BRAZILI  akoma  nuk  eshte  kualifikuar  per  kete  boteror ,  por  besoj  qe  nuk  do  jete  problem  per  Selecaon  te  arrije  kete  kualifikim''

----------


## inter_forever

*BRAZILI  ka    2  ndeshjen  e  rradhes    me  VENEZUELEN   dhe  KOLUMBINE   per  kualifikimet  e  boterorit  2006. 
 Ne  dyshim    eshte  per  ndeshjen  e    pare  RONALDO  ,  i  cili  nuk  lozi  as  me  Deportivon  ne  kampionat.   Por  sipas   Moraci Sant"Anna   , pergjegjesit  per  pregatitjen  fizike  te  lojtareve ,  ka  shume  shance  qe  Ronaldo  te  zbrese  ne  fushe  te  shtunen ( dielen  ketu ) .
Ndeshja  do  zhvillohet  ne Maracaibo  ,  ne  VENEZUELE . 
Ndeshja  do  trasmetohet  direkt  nga  kanali  Sport  Italia  ne  oren  3  te  mengjesit  te  dielen .
Ja  dhe  formacioni  i  mundshem :
Dida, 
Cafu, Juan (  ose Lúcio), Roque Júnior e Robert Carlos; 
Renato, Juninho, Zé Robert e Kaká;
 Ronaldo (  ose  Adriano)  e   Ronaldinho

NDESHJET :  
9  TETOR
VENEZUELE - BRAZIL  (21.00)
ARGJENTIN - URUGUAJ 
KOLUMBI - PARAGUAJ
EKUADOR - KILI
BOLIVI - PERU


14  TETOR

BRAZIL - COLUMBI
VENEZUELE - ECUADOR 
BOLIVI - URUGUAJ
PARAGUAJ - PERU
KILI - ARGJENTINE 

Renditja : 
  Brazil  16 
  Argentina 15 
  Paraguay 14 
  Chile  12 
  Ecuador  10 
  Venezuela  10 
  Uruguay  10 
  Peru  9 
  Colombia  8 
  Bolivia  6 
*

----------


## Chingy

Ktu me kape ngushte o interisto.Se menoja qe ishe edhe ti me Brazilin.Nejse shyqyr te pakten qe me nji ven e menokemi njisoj.Forza Brazili plako.

----------


## Davius

Do fiton Brazili, vetem se dije se Roni a do luan apo jo...
Ndoshta kjo kombetarja do ta kthej ne forme Ronaldon...

----------


## inter_forever

Formacionet  e  mundshme  per  ndeshjen  e  se  dieles .

Il Venezuela: Gilberto Angelucci; Luis Vallenilla, Jose Manuel Rey, Alejandro Cichero, Jonay Hernandez; Luis Vera, Leopoldo Jimenez, Ricardo Paez, Gabriel Urdaneta, Juan Arango; Massimo Margiotta 

Il Brasile: Dida; Cafu, Juan, Junior Di Roque, Roberto Carlos; Renato, Juninho Pernambucano, Ze Roberto, Kaka; Ronaldo, Ronaldinho 

Adriano  do  e  nise  ndeshjen  nga  pankina  Brazili  eshte  skuadra  e  vetme  ne  bote  qe  ka  mundesine  te  lere lojtare te  ketij  niveli  ne  pankine.EDMILSON  eshte  demtuar  e  do  rrije  6  muaj  larg  fushes.Gilberto Silva  ka  probleme  ne  shpine .
ADRIANO :
''Jam  shume  i  lumtur  qe  bej  pjese  ne  planet  e  profesor  PARREIRAS. Jam  akoma  i  ri  dhe  jam  i  sigurt  qe  do  fitoj  shume  gjera  me  nacionalen''

VENEZUELA   eshte  permiresuar  shume  keto  3  vitet  e  fundit .
'' Skuadra  eshte  e  motivuar  per  te  hyre  ne  histori ''  tha  nje  mesfushor  venezuelan.

----------


## inter_forever

Tani  sa  mbaroi  pjesa  e  pare :

VENEZUELE -  BRAZIL  0 - 2  Kaka (2)
Me  duket  se  e  prisha  gjumin  kot  fare. Brazili  ka  nje  superioritet  te  pabesushem  deri  tani . Me  duket  sikur  po  bejne  stervitje  brazilianet.

Goli  i  pare  minuta  5  :
Kombinim i  treshes  Ronaldo - Ronaldigno - Kaka ...gjuajtje  e  Kaka  brenda  zones  ...gol...

Goli  i  dyte  minuta  35 :
Shperthim  i  Ronaldos ...pasi   driblon  dhe  portierin  ,  perplas  mbrojtesat  kok  me  kok...ia  jep  topin  Kaka ....i  cili  gjuan  ,  nje  mbrojtes  devion  me  koke  por  perseri  eshte  gol...  

Brazili  kish  mundesi  ta  thellonte  rezultatin...Ronaldigno  nje  mrekulli  e  natyres. Kaka  po  loz  shume  mire.  ne  forem Ne  mbrojtje  Juan  dhe  Roque  Junior  shume  te  sakte.

----------


## inter_forever

5  minutat  e  para  te  pjeses  se  dyte  ...dhe  Ronaldo  shenon  2  gola...
Goli  3:
Kros  ne  zone  dhe  Ronaldo  me  i  shpejte  se  mbrojtesi  devijon  per  ne  porte..

Goli  4 :
Gjuajtje  jashte  zone  e  Ronaldos ...Portieri  i  pasigurte  nuk  pret  dot ...gol...

VENEZUELA - BRAZIL  0 - 4

----------

